# Bottles Green, Clear and mildew



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

I need a good bottle brush. When washing bottles I come across one here and there that have a tiny spot of mildew. Easy to see because its clear. I made a tool to reach it but you cant see it in the green bottles. 
Does the K-meta bath pretty much take care of it? Still I need a good bottle brush. Everyone I have tried I cant get past the opening. Suggestions?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 29, 2013)

kmeta will not get rid of mildew....i would add a small amount of bleech...
god forbid...fill with water... and rinse with hot water a few times, shake like hell, then with cold water....end of story...I bleech every bottle i use.
If its safe enough for hospitals,nursing care, restaraunts,fast food places its good enough for my wine..u just have to rinse well.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a bottle rinser that hooks up to the faucet. With very hot water it's pretty effective.


----------



## Julie (Oct 29, 2013)

Rinse the bottles out when you emptying them and if these are bottles others are giving you, rinse those out as soon as you get them as well. If you rinse them out you should not have a problem with mildew. Also, I don't understand why your bottle brush is not fitting into the bottle, it is just a thin wire with bristles that bend.


----------



## pjd (Oct 29, 2013)

Julie said:


> Rinse the bottles out when you emptying them and if these are bottles others are giving you, rinse those out as soon as you get them as well. If you rinse them out you should not have a problem with mildew. Also, I don't understand why your bottle brush is not fitting into the bottle, it is just a thin wire with bristles that bend.


 I understand the bottle brush issue! I have bought several that just will not fit into a wine bottle. All of them came from L D Carlsons through my local home brew shop. I finally bought some from More Beer that actually fit into a wine bottle.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 29, 2013)

You know the bottle brush you get with your kit? Cut the loop (thing you hang it by) off, chuck it in a drill, sinkof hot water and dawn works every time.


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

the one I got with my kit is for the carboy cant even get that one though. I always rinse my bottles so not sure why still some get a little spot of mildew. The bottle brushes that do get through are to short. lol. Im sure I will find one eventually. Just thought maybe ya'll had one to recommend


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

Cut it and drill?? Yeah right. The only drill Iv ever used has a whip on it for my wine lol


----------



## dralarms (Oct 29, 2013)

Well I pay 2.95 for these brushes, I get maybe 200 bottles before throwing it out and getting another. Your local wine supply store should have them.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Oct 29, 2013)

Tess said:


> Cut it and drill?? Yeah right. The only drill Iv ever used has a whip on it for my wine lol



You do realize you can take the whip off and change it to the bottle brush. right?


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

James I worked in restaurants and I always put just a splash of bleach in my dishwater because of it. Just a quick splash. I wash my wine glasses first. thats a big no no too. Iv never noticed lol . I rather not if I can get a brush that will fit but if I have to I will


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

LoneStarLori said:


> You do realize you can take the whip off and change it to the bottle brush. right?



if I could find one that fit I wouldn't need the drill, my hand would work


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

I exaggerate when I say Iv never used a drill or a saw. But come on there is a brush out there that's gotta fit right? lol


----------



## dralarms (Oct 29, 2013)

You want me to find a picture of what I use?


----------



## dralarms (Oct 29, 2013)

http://www.homewinery.com/cgi-bin/pict.cgi?3036

This is similar to what I use only mine has a wire loop at the end and I just cut it off.


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

Mine has that wire loop too but Iv lengthened it for my carboy and it works but was a pain in the butt. I need a new one and Id like to have one I dont have to alter. I guess I will just get a baby bottle brush and lengthen it. I gotta go to my supply place next week I will ask him what he has. Thanks guys for your time


----------



## LoneStarLori (Oct 29, 2013)

Actually, I had the same problem last night. I bought 5 cases of used bottles off Craigslist for $2.50 a case. They looked pretty nice but although I had soaked them overnight, I noticed some had a residual mold like thing in the bottom. I have a power carboy brush which is marginal for cleaning a carboy so I took off the upper felt flappers and just used the bottom felt. It worked great. I used it by hand, not on the drill. 

Here's what it looks like when in action, the blue flaps spin when on a drill. Very much like a car wash.






I think something could pretty easily be rigged using a new shower scrubber and a long wooden spoon handle as well. This is just what came to mind at the time.


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

oh wow, Iv never seen that one.Thanks Lori I will consider it thanks


----------



## dralarms (Oct 29, 2013)

It dont do mold very well. If you get one be careful and dont jamb the thing against the bottom ot the bottle, it wii tear the bottom cleaners things off.


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

dralarms said:


> It dont do mold very well. If you get one be careful and dont jamb the thing against the bottom ot the bottle, it wii tear the bottom cleaners things off.



Its never been bad mold. If it were, Id just toss the bottle. Its always just a spot easily removed when it can be reached! I have decided after tonight I will wash bottle's... what ever I have, every night to keep up on them


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

My counters will look so much better for it lol


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 30, 2013)

If you have a home depot close, go to the isle that has the cleaning stuff, mops,brooms, etc...They have a bottle brush there that will easily bend to any shape you want, its about 30 inches long...fits in bottles and carboys.


----------



## Julie (Oct 30, 2013)

Why don't you just soak the bottles in oxyclean?


----------



## Tess (Oct 30, 2013)

I do soak them in Oxyclean the little spot of mildew still stays unless I get something on there and remove it


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 30, 2013)

hum...push a brillo pad in the bottle...attach a rod to drill, push to the brillo
pad, clean...pull brillo pad before bottling.


----------



## PatrickShiflet (Oct 30, 2013)

Some people put sand and ammonia water in the bottles and shake to clean the inside if bottles. Then the bottles just have to be rinsed well.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Oct 30, 2013)

PatrickShiflet said:


> Some people put sand and ammonia water in the bottles and shake to clean the inside if bottles. Then the bottles just have to be rinsed well.



I haven't heard of that, but with a yard full of sand, it makes perfect sense.Thanks for the great tip!
I will probably use Oxyclean instead of ammonia though. It's a mildew killer. Also works like a dream on red wine stains. 
(not a paid company spokesman)


----------



## Tess (Oct 30, 2013)

Im cleaning mine as I use them from now on. I washed 5 cases yesterday and my counters look soooo nice lol. What do you do with the sand after?


----------



## PatrickShiflet (Nov 23, 2013)

I have not tried it yet but need to. I plan on just pouring it out.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 23, 2013)

what do you to with the sand after>>>>> do you have a cat indoors..
lol


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 23, 2013)

u guys need to get a high pressure bottle cleaner. all of you go and look.


http://pointbrewsupply.com/cleaning-equipment/


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 26, 2013)

When you empty a bottle, rinse it out and drain it. Problem solved.  My bottle tree always has bottles on it.


----------

